# Hi I'm Lisa



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

I am having trouble keeping my sugar levels low typical day today bloods were 6.3 last night before bed woke up this morning had a coffee with sweetener and 1 slice of toast with thin layer of low fat spread bloods were 13.6 after it's now 3 hours later and bloods have gone down to 9.3 but still high and haven't had lunch yet I'm living off lean meat veg and salad most of the time doctor told me I don't eat enough as some days I have nothing until eve meal because of work and don't get chance I have tried to cut carbs out as much as I can I just don't get why my bloods r so high. I find it really confusing.


----------



## Martin9 (May 19, 2018)

Are you on meds ..?


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Are you on meds ..?


Yes I'm on 4x 500mg Metformin a day and just been put on forxiga 10mg tablets and numerous blood pressure tablets


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

Welcome Lisa. Keep to low carbs if possible. Good luck


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome Lisa. Keep to low carbs if possible. Good luck


Thank u yes I think that is helping alot I just hope when I go back to the docs in a couple of months it's helping


----------



## Jeandp (May 19, 2018)

Hi Lisa and welcome. It is good that you are testing, you will soon build up knowledge of what foods to avoid. I find bread of all colours spikes me but like many on here I am OK with Burgen bread. I don't have anything "low fat" usually when they remove the fat, they add sugar. And if you are eating low carb you need fats or you will be hungry. Have a good look around the other sections, the food and carbs section has lots of alternatives for high carb foods. If you need any help or just want a chat just ask.


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> Hi Lisa and welcome. It is good that you are testing, you will soon build up knowledge of what foods to avoid. I find bread of all colours spikes me but like many on here I am OK with Burgen bread. I don't have anything "low fat" usually when they remove the fat, they add sugar. And if you are eating low carb you need fats or you will be hungry. Have a good look around the other sections, the food and carbs section has lots of alternatives for high carb foods. If you need any help or just want a chat just ask.


Thank u that's very helpful I have never heard of Burgen bread before so will look out for that I had noticed there was more sugar in low fat items so have tried to avoid them and will definitely take a look at those sections. I was looking at some yoghurt the other day and even though it was natural it seemed to have a very high sugar content in the carb side of it. I wasn't sure if I could have it or if it would raise my sugar too much would just be nice to have a little something on fruit.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Lisa from a fellow T2.
Self testing will tell you how much things affect your BG levels.
It's total carbs you need to look at. On packaging this includes the (of which is) sugar.
Have you tried eggs and bacon for breakfast.


----------



## Jeandp (May 19, 2018)

I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but ... you have to be careful with fruit. Generally berries are ok, but some fruits are very high sugar, especially tropical fruits, but even apples can spike your levels and grapes are little sugar bombs. You will see what suits you by testing before food then again 2 hours after.
Now for the good news. Full fat Greek yogurt is on the good list, as is cream. This WOE takes a lot of getting used to, but it does work, and it is enjoyable.
By the way Burgen bread is only £1 in Asda at the moment. And don't forget, butter, no low fat spreads!


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but ... you have to be careful with fruit. Generally berries are ok, but some fruits are very high sugar, especially tropical fruits, but even apples can spike your levels and grapes are little sugar bombs. You will see what suits you by testing before food then again 2 hours after.
> Now for the good news. Full fat Greek yogurt is on the good list, as is cream. This WOE takes a lot of getting used to, but it does work, and it is enjoyable.
> By the way Burgen bread is only £1 in Asda at the moment. And don't forget, butter, no low fat spreads!





Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Lisa from a fellow T2.
> Self testing will tell you how much things affect your BG levels.
> It's total carbs you need to look at. On packaging this includes the (of which is) sugar.
> Have you tried eggs and bacon for breakfast.





Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Lisa from a fellow T2.
> Self testing will tell you how much things affect your BG levels.
> It's total carbs you need to look at. On packaging this includes the (of which is) sugar.
> Have you tried eggs and bacon for breakfast.


Wow I didn't think fruit would be that bad I know it contains natural sugar I have only had an apple on certain days and I have taken a banana to work as it's the only bit of food I will eat all day it will take a while to get my head around full fat stuff and really didn't think cream would be ok I did read eggs and bacon is a pretty good breakfast but again I thought that would be bad. It just going to take a while to learn I guess but thank u all for the comments I have already learnt alot


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2018)

Both bacon and eggs are protein - not a carb in sight!  (well some fat in the bacon but still no carbs)  Years ago there was a TV advert pushing eggs for breakfast the slogan of which was 'Go to work on an egg!'

It's a perfectly true saying, that - for the very simple reason that protein will keep you feeling full and satisfied far, far longer than starchy carbs.  And your banana was one of the worst choices of fruit for a diabetic, their main (only?) saving grace being that they are a useful source of zinc and there aren't that many foods that do.  Otherwise it's almost wholly carbs.

You do 'get' that it's more or less all carbs we can't tolerate easily, not only sugars themselves?


----------



## Jeandp (May 19, 2018)

I only ever eat a maximum of 5 slices of green banana, never ripe as that is such high sugar. And that is rarely.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

I keep clear of Bananas. Unless hypo.


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Both bacon and eggs are protein - not a carb in sight!  (well some fat in the bacon but still no carbs)  Years ago there was a TV advert pushing eggs for breakfast the slogan of which was 'Go to work on an egg!'
> 
> It's a perfectly true saying, that - for the very simple reason that protein will keep you feeling full and satisfied far, far longer than starchy carbs.  And your banana was one of the worst choices of fruit for a diabetic, their main (only?) saving grace being that they are a useful source of zinc and there aren't that many foods that do.  Otherwise it's almost wholly carbs.
> 
> You do 'get' that it's more or less all carbs we can't tolerate easily, not only sugars themselves?


Yes I do get that it's the hidden sugars in carbs that effect us I chose the banana because it's all I have all day up until about 6pm and it's easy to eat quick at work and the doctor said I needed something as I was putting my body into starvation mode i thought because it was the only thing I was eating it would be ok maybe I was wrong


----------



## Bubbsie (May 19, 2018)

Lisa type 2 said:


> I am having trouble keeping my sugar levels low typical day today bloods were 6.3 last night before bed woke up this morning had a coffee with sweetener and 1 slice of toast with thin layer of low fat spread bloods were 13.6 after it's now 3 hours later and bloods have gone down to 9.3 but still high and haven't had lunch yet I'm living off lean meat veg and salad most of the time doctor told me I don't eat enough as some days I have nothing until eve meal because of work and don't get chance I have tried to cut carbs out as much as I can I just don't get why my bloods r so high. I find it really confusing.


Lisa it could be the bread & low fat spread that spiked your blood sugar...since you are testing why not try them again...test before you eat them...then two hours after...that should give you some indication of whether you can tolerate them...the same for the banana & the other various fruits & vegetables you enjoy...the obvious fruits to avoid would be grapes which are just full of sugar...starchy veg like sweet corn...parsnips...it's all a real learning curve...what I tolerate may not be suitable for you & vice versa...that's the beauty of testing...good luck.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 19, 2018)

Lisa type 2 said:


> I chose the banana because it's all I have all day up until about 6pm and it's easy to eat quick at work and the doctor said I needed something as I was putting my body into starvation mode i thought because it was the only thing I was eating it would be ok maybe I was wrong


I don't know specifically about bananas themself.  The problem is certain food will make your BG go high.  And some things do thing quite quickly, and others that do it very quickly.  (This is the problem with sugary drinks.  Along with having no nutrition.) If it's the only thing you eat then there is nothing to stop it.


Lisa type 2 said:


> Yes I do get that it's the hidden sugars in carbs that effect


You have to manages the carbohydrates themselfs, not just look out for sugars.


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Lisa it could be the bread & low fat spread that spiked your blood sugar...since you are testing why not try them again...test before you eat them...then two hours after...that should give you some indication of whether you can tolerate them...the same for the banana & the other various fruits & vegetables you enjoy...the obvious fruits would be grapes which are just full of sugar...starchy veg like sweet corn...parsnips...it's all a real learning curve...what I tolerate may not be suitable for you & vice versa...that's the beauty of testing...good luck.


Yes thank u I didn't realise u had to test 2hours after eating I wasn't told that so now I can get better readings and see how each foods affect me like u say it's really is a big learning curve and u don't get much help but everyone's body is different so I will definitely start testing better now. Thank u


----------



## Jeandp (May 19, 2018)

There is no need to starve yourself. There are plenty of foods you can eat. Meat, cheese, eggs etc. It is carbs you need to cut back, in all it's forms, not just sugar. Testing will definitely help you. And there is lots of advice on here in the different sections. Let us know how you go on x


----------



## Drummer (May 19, 2018)

Unfortunately all the 'healthy' foods we are told to eat are the ones which are bad for diabetic, bad for the weight gain they produce.
Eating meat with the natural fats and fish, shellfish, eggs, cheese, cream, full fat yogurts have resolved all the high BG readings and brought my Hba1c down to normal - I do not eat bread, potatoes, pasta rice - nothing with high levels of sugars or starches.
I eat salads with mayonnaise or coleslaw, I roast veges, and have lower cholesterol levels now - my trigs are down - they were 2 at 80 days from diagnosis and 1.5 at 6 months despite all the fats and eggs I eat.


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Unfortunately all the 'healthy' foods we are told to eat are the ones which are bad for diabetic, bad for the weight gain they produce.
> Eating meat with the natural fats and fish, shellfish, eggs, cheese, cream, full fat yogurts have resolved all the high BG readings and brought my Hba1c down to normal - I do not eat bread, potatoes, pasta rice - nothing with high levels of sugars or starches.
> I eat salads with mayonnaise or coleslaw, I roast veges, and have lower cholesterol levels now - my trigs are down - they were 2 at 80 days from diagnosis and 1.5 at 6 months despite all the fats and eggs I eat.


Yes it's difficult to understand I have always lived on everything low-fat that I could not realising I was actually having more sugar I do stay away from rice and pasta and recently potatoes I do love salad and vegetables so that's good I wasn't sure about the mayonnaise I have never been a big meat eater but don't mind chicken and pork. Never thought it would be ok to roast the veg so that's something new I can try. Everyone has been very helpful I have learnt alot today and will definitely read through the sections on here for more ideas.


----------



## Drummer (May 19, 2018)

As you lower the carbs you need to have a new source of energy - that is the reason to eat fats - though avoiding vegetable and seed oils is a good idea. I usually use the fat from meat to cook with, but I bought a small bottle of groundnut oil and was almost immobilised by aches in all my leg joints after doing some general cooking and making a couple of mushroom omelettes with the last of it. Now that it is gone I am recovering. 
I need to go and get some olive oil, that seems to be just fine.


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 19, 2018)

Oh


Drummer said:


> As you lower the carbs you need to have a new source of energy - that is the reason to eat fats - though avoiding vegetable and seed oils is a good idea. I usually use the fat from meat to cook with, but I bought a small bottle of groundnut oil and was almost immobilised by aches in all my leg joints after doing some general cooking and making a couple of mushroom omelettes with the last of it. Now that it is gone I am recovering.
> I need to go and get some olive oil, that seems to be just fine.


 oh how awful for u glad that u r feeling better now I did wonder how I would get around feeling hungry after cutting out the carbs as just eating the salad and vegetables I was going to bed hungry thanks to u all on here I'm understanding alot more I will try a change in oil as I do usually use vegetable oil not that I use it much but any help will make a difference. Thank u


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeandp (May 20, 2018)

Hi Lisa, It is a lot to take in, we have all been there. When I was first diagnosed I did what I thought was a healthy shop. Brown rice, brown pasta, wholemeal bread, fruit juices etc, haha, then thank goodness I found this forum.
For cooking one of the best things you can use is lard, or butter. Hope you enjoy this new WOE.


----------



## Jeandp (May 20, 2018)

Have a read of the Hi I'm Jennie thread, particularly Vince's reply.


----------



## Lisa type 2 (May 20, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> Hi Lisa, It is a lot to take in, we have all been there. When I was first diagnosed I did what I thought was a healthy shop. Brown rice, brown pasta, wholemeal bread, fruit juices etc, haha, then thank goodness I found this forum.
> For cooking one of the best things you can use is lard, or butter. Hope you enjoy this new WOE.


Thank u it's nice to know that u r not the only one out there who has got it wrong


Jeandp said:


> Hi Lisa, It is a lot to take in, we have all been there. When I was first diagnosed I did what I thought was a healthy shop. Brown rice, brown pasta, wholemeal bread, fruit juices etc, haha, then thank goodness I found this forum.
> For cooking one of the best things you can use is lard, or butter. Hope you enjoy this new WOE.


Thank u It's nice to know that u r not the only one out there having a few problems understanding. I read jenny's post poor lady u do feel like u have been dropped into this different world on your own with no idea. I also read the reply u suggested and it shows that this can be managed very well once u get the hang of things I'm feeling much better about things now. Thanks to everyone


----------



## CathyB (May 20, 2018)

Lisa type 2 said:


> Wow I didn't think fruit would be that bad I know it contains natural sugar I have only had an apple on certain days and I have taken a banana to work as it's the only bit of food I will eat all day it will take a while to get my head around full fat stuff and really didn't think cream would be ok I did read eggs and bacon is a pretty good breakfast but again I thought that would be bad. It just going to take a while to learn I guess but thank u all for the comments I have already learnt alot


Lisa, I can’t tolerate fruit al all, as much as I miss it, it’s just not worth the numbers for me....but...I had bacon and scrambled egg this morning with a good splash of double cream in the egg mix, yummy


----------



## Joan P (May 22, 2018)

Hi All,
I my name is Joan and new to the site and alsoT2 for 4years+. Like Lisa I am on meds (too many) and struggled with my sugars. I only lest in the morning (fasting) but I am regularly getting reading between 11.2 and 14.8. I am not really overweight although would be happy t lose a little.
Reading the comments is helpful and looks like I need to rethink my carbs and fruit intake. Glad of any other thoughts/help.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Hi Joan.  If you create your own intro thread more people will notice it and reply.


----------



## Agnes Adjei (May 22, 2018)

Hi Lisa,
What really helps is to be aware of the Glycemic Index (GI) of the foods (including fruits) you eat. ​Foods with low glycemic index (GI) are high in fibre, keep you full for longer and release ​glucose slowly into the blood stream. A lot of the processed foods tend to have high GI because the fibre element has been lost through processing and spike blood glucose levels. Please read a bit more about it. You will notice that, although some of the foods may have high GI values you may still need them for a balanced diet and cannot cut them out of your diet. That is where the portion control comes in; eat in moderation. In some cases you may also find healthier substitutes and healthier methods of cooking them eg. stemming, boiling, roasting or grilling instead of frying. So it's a bit of "try and error" and testing before and 2hrs after meals will help to monitor which foods works for you and what doesn't.  I found the "Diabetes PA app" very useful in keeping a diary and tracking things. It's a free downloadable app and you can find more information about it Diabetes.co.uk​
Being someone who enjoys vegetables and salads I'm sure you will find a lot of delicious healthy recipes for the ingredients you love . 
Also t​ry to incorporate exercising into your daily routine as much as you can and is possible e.g. using the stairs instead of the lift or escalator, going for walks or any sport you enjoy doing. A combination of healthy eating with exercising helps. ​
Always remember that, it is a journey and the small changes overtime makes a lot of difference. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Drummer (May 25, 2018)

There is no need to eat carbs to have a 'balanced' diet - there are no essential carbs, so the ones which make your BG spike can be excluded from your menu perfectly safely - no need to try to eat a small amount of useless foods and then try to outrun them. I find no difference in low or high GI - carbs will make my BG go high and stay high - and once that happens, exercise only makes things worse.


----------

